
1989 NASA Clean Air Study - yashevde
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA_Clean_Air_Study
======
yashevde
The original paper is here:
[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/199300...](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19930073077.pdf)

I highly recommend getting a Sansevieria to keep around in the space you spend
most of your time. You don't need a green thumb to take care of it-- in fact,
it's nearly impossible to kill out of negligence. It's a great accent for
modern spaces too.

